# Obama to Lift Family Travel Ban to Cuba



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama to Lift Family Travel Ban to Cuba *

_online.wsj.com -_ President Barack Obama plans to lift longstanding U.S. restrictions on Cuba, a senior administration official said, allowing Cuban-Americans to visit families there as often as they like and to send them unlimited funds.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, thank God! Let me get my check book...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

It's part of his "Empower Dictator's" plan, and really, you can't blame him. After all, if you can't support your fellow dictator...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

What the F is wrong with him? Not a single day goes by without some insane act or policy change occurs.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*shrugs*...he's a communist, and an anti-american. But I guess thats redundant.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

It's official, he's a Dicktater


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

What an ass. If you want to go there so bad fly to fucking Canada. While your there you can wait to see a doctor for a procedure that would take 5 minutes but takes 2 months in Canada to do due to the waiting list.

When people talk about Cuba and how we should lift sanctions I immediately think of this:










Just look at these Headlines and how Kennedy handled himself. A Liberal demorat like Obama would be much different.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Great now Koz is going to go there and bring back some Cubans to make crepes.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

TRPDiesel said:


> It's official, he's a Dicktater


I could not help but notice the star of David. Is the photo insinuating something with Israel I wonder?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

CJIS said:


> President Barack Obama plans to lift longstanding U.S. restrictions on Cuba, a senior administration official said, allowing Cuban-Americans to visit families there as often as they like


I don't really care about that part. Whatever, let families visit at their own risk. Most American Cubans hate Castro anyways.


CJIS said:


> and to send them unlimited funds.


That part I do have a problem with. Our money shouldn't be going to a commie regime, no matter how legacy one could argue it is.


rg1283 said:


>


If they wrote the headline today, they'd have to add a disclaimer that, in the spirit of full disclosure, the Reds actually own the paper.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

All this does is make it a short hop from Miami to Havana for Sean Penn and his buddies. Oh yea, And show solidarity with a murderous dictator 90 miles off our coast.


----------

